# LG 32LE5500 queda congelada en el logo LG



## willmas (Ago 21, 2015)

buenas con todos del foro bueno tengo este tv led lg 32le5500 que se queda congelada en logo lg y ahi se queda horas alguna solucion para este tipo de falla. ...


----------



## johnier (Ago 21, 2015)

hola descarta la memoria  eeprom  debes programar otra


----------



## willmas (Ago 22, 2015)

bueno gracias por el apoyo pero ya el probe con otra eeprom siguie igual


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 22, 2015)

Has probado a actualizar la bios?


----------



## willmas (Ago 26, 2015)

no la bios es como computadora ??????


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 26, 2015)

Mas o menos si.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2015)

tenes cargar/fhasear el tv,
1 busca el archivo
2 construi la intwerfa
3 fhlasearlo
si sigue igual despues de eso vas a tener que ir desconectando las distintas etapas,para ver que carayo es lo que falla
*PD:
o lo mas importante,cambia los capasitores de la fuente,antes de flashearlo *
que si están malos te ase esa falla





willmas dijo:


> no la bios es como computadora ??????



y si mas o menos es como si,,,,hombre los tv ded hoy dia son una cuasi computadora,tienen asta su so (sistema operativo,vasado en linux,si en tu tv corre linux)


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 26, 2015)

Lleva USB, descargar, pinchar  y listo.
La tele se encarga de todo.
No es más que una actualizacion del soft que lleva la TV


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2015)

Tachenk dijo:


> Lleva USB, descargar, pinchar  y listo.
> La tele se encarga de todo.
> No es más que una actualizacion del soft que lleva la the



te quiero ver si no te funciona el usb y cuando tengas que cargarle el soft via serial o jtag
no es que sea dificil,,,,


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 26, 2015)

Esta es la ultima actualización, la TV ya tiene unos años..

No me deja subir el Rar


----------



## ENTRAR (Sep 22, 2015)

Mira la tension del filtro a ver si esta baja,tiene que tener 390v  si esta por debajo de ese valor,el problema tiene que ser alguna resistencia de alto valor de las de entrada


----------

